# SUBS Needed In Prince George's County MD



## cclc1021 (Jul 18, 2005)

We are looking for reliable subcontractors to plow a few roads in a residential development in Largo, MD. Serious inquiries only. Please call 410-312-7705. 

Thanks,
Harold


----------



## throughthestorm (Sep 27, 2006)

Might be interested, I have a 2002 350td, 9ft boss(with wings), and 8 foot spreader

Paul 443-807-0450


----------



## tccortes1 (Nov 30, 2004)

cclc1021;322183 said:


> We are looking for reliable subcontractors to plow a few roads in a residential development in Largo, MD. Serious inquiries only. Please call 410-312-7705.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harold


 Let me know if you are still looking for subcontractor, I live closeby. 
(301)503-2961, or Email, [email protected]
2003 Chevy Silv' 2500 HD
7.5 MeyerMax CP
Buyers Tailgate Saltspreader

Thanks,
Tommy


----------

